# Just Returned from African Arrow Safaris in the Limpopo, 4 hunters. 28 animals!



## nimrod-100 (Jan 11, 2006)

Doug looks like you had a great time and a memory of alifetime.
Great animals you guys harvested.
Congratulations to all of you.
Thanks for sharing.

I hope you don´t mind that I put on the link here (easier to have a look at your thread).

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1327122&highlight=african+arrow+safaris


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Well done, fantastic trophies. Thanks Frank.


----------

